
American Dream Still Exists…if you can inherit it - paulpauper
https://medium.com/@robertyusert/the-american-dream-still-exists-if-you-can-inherit-it-f2ba57903994
======
jamesfryman
I'm sad this person has so little to do they feel the need to lament about it
online. Makes me ill, given how much I've had to fight for what I have.

Sorry you can't make more money yourself. Get over it, go do something
meaningful, really don't have an excuse if you have the means.

------
armenarmen
The American dream is living off an allowance at your parents house while in
your 30s?

This really reads as a cautionary tale and why you shouldn’t leave
inheritances to young family memebers

------
jboles
The author sounds like an entitled whinger. I'd be curious about what age he
got his first job.

------
mac01021
I don't think anyone ever referred to "Drop out of school because you're bored
and then try any crazy investment or business idea that comes into your head
and have it all work out fine in the end" as The American Dream.

------
virtuexru
Holy cow this article is a trainwreck. I have no sympathy for people like
this.

------
airbreather
The underlying learned failing here is giving up too easily, because you can.

------
ttonkytonk
_ad hominem_ is a powerful argumentative technique which preys upon a person's
sense of shame.

------
squish78
Surely this is satire?

~~~
yesenadam
Yeah, seems so. The question is, why didn't most of the commenters on this
page realize?! Maybe because it's not funny, and too close to reality.

------
bequanna
Calculated Risk != Gambling on crypto currency.

